# I remember.....



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

when I was a kid the world was so different. What do you remmeber doing as a child what you can not have your child do today.

I remember riding my bike all over town even out to the beach that was 3 1/2 miles away. Also sitting downtown talking to the men that sat on the park bench all were my grampa. Weekend picnics Afterschool specials.


----------



## 33MTA3 (Dec 10, 2005)

I remember when the tv stations would shut down at midnight, play the national anthym, and go off the air till the morning.


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

33MTA3 said:


> I remember when the tv stations would shut down at midnight, play the national anthym, and go off the air till the morning.


Dayum you're old :angeldevi


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I remember when you could have an open beer while driving.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

redog said:


> I remember when you could have an open beer while driving.


those must of been the days,lol...


----------



## LewisGrad05 (May 28, 2007)

We had to warm up the tv to watch it... and whack it to get color!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

How about dial telephones?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I still remember my old phone # 283-3826. I remember when there were cars being fixed in the back yards. An engine hanging from a tree waiting to go in. Old wringer washing machines. How about the prices of things. We thought it was awful when bread went up to .79 a loaf.


Judy it wasn't THAT long ago that T.V. went off the air at midnight.


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

MY MIKADO said:


> Judy it wasn't THAT long ago that T.V. went off the air at midnight.


I know, I was just teasing her. (We kid about age on different forums every now and again).

I remember when no one used seatbelts, and if my Mom had to stop quick, she would put her arm out - as if to protect us from going thru the windshield. :cop:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Judy said:


> I know, I was just teasing her. (We kid about age on different forums every now and again).
> 
> I remember when no one used seatbelts, and if my Mom had to stop quick, she would put her arm out - as if to protect us from going thru the windshield. :cop:


Lmao the windshield lol.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I do that with my arm even when no one is with.:roll: 

How about card catologs at the library. The old ditto machine for making copies. I had a teacher in high school that refused to give his up he didn't want to use a copier lol he would rather stand there and crank his ditto machine.


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Yes, I do remember the card catalogs! 

Remember when tv's did not have remotes?:hammer:


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

yes I do! I really feel old now


----------



## evan_pitbull (Nov 7, 2006)

I remember sleeping up in the back window of the car on long trips or on the floor board. 

I remember when MTV actually played vidoes.


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

evan_pitbull said:


> I remember when MTV actually played vidoes.


Me too! I used to love it then. I never watch it anymore.

I remember when stores were closed on Sundays.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

We have the stores in the downtown that are closed on Sundays it is nice and a pain at the same time. The store I work at opens at 10 am and closes at 6pm on Sundays. 

Remember when pop came in a glass bottle. How about penny candy. The neat prizes in a Cracker Jack box.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

judy,i think you can get those little hammers at ceartin hardware stores.theres a place around here called harbor freights,i believe mine came from there...
Mikado,
in california you still can get some sodas in a bottle,especialy in mexican taqurias[sp],since they get all there stuff from south of the border...
how about malt liquer commercials on tv,remember king cobra"dont let the smoth taste fool you",hehe,ya right....


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I hadn't hought of that commercial. We have crush pop in glass bottles yet.


I remember when I was little 5-6yrs old going to the Junction ( a bar) that my older brother played at and sometimes falling a sleep on the pool table or the bass guitarist son falling a sleep on the stage. We had so much fun. Can childern even go into bars any more.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Wow this is kinda cool reminiscing

lets see, typewriters with and without the ball
riding in the car looking out the back window at the sky at night


GETTTING SPANKED!!!!!! (need to bring that back)

pitbulls were family friends and not media stories.....hehe had to say that

wheres the beef!! hhahah

my Mammaw still has a rotary phone.

DOS computers

I remember the National anthem on certain channels. ITs a REAL shame we lost that!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

OMG dos computers that was so long ago and so hard.

How about Help Help I've fallin and can't get up? 

Oh No its Mr. Bill.

Spanking were nothing having to get your switch was the hardest part. Which one would hurt the least.

How about leaving your dads gun alone because he said to.


----------



## Max's daddy (Jun 15, 2007)

u know im to young to remeber most of the stuff u were mentioning not trying to make yall feel old but this old man came up too me when i was grocery shp i was standing at the deli and he told me he remeber when ham use to be 10cents a pnd and now u got to give an arm and a leg to for just a half a pnd at the time i laugh but then i actually thought about it and was like wow just thought i share that with ya take care


----------



## Max's daddy (Jun 15, 2007)

OldFortKennels said:


> Wow this is kinda cool reminiscing
> 
> lets see, typewriters with and without the ball
> riding in the car looking out the back window at the sky at night
> ...


Defenitly need to bring back getting spanked more like whiped it really makes a diff when children r grown well it did with me lol


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

> How about leaving your dads gun alone because he said to.


Out here in the country we have several guns and rifles and shotguns in the house. Just about any room if you know where. I have been training my daughter to respect guns and how to handle herself around them. I have also told her to NEVER touch a gun if she sees one or finds one, instead come and get Mom or Dad and tell them.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

That is so cool she did good. More parents need to teach their childern to respect guns. I guess they just to teach their childern respect. 

How about when medicine didn't have child proof caps? 

Getting all dressed up to go into town. My mama makin sure that the clothes werent wrinkled.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm only 25 so this hasn't been so long ago...

Riding bikes till dark all over town. 
Playing in the rain.
Mom yelling at the top of her lungs when she wanted me and I could hear her no matter what part of the neighborhood I was in.
Knowing you're in trouble when you hear your middle name.
Playing in the water hose.
Aqua Net hairspray.
Talking to strangers.
Going for walks.
People saying, someday you'll know, and thinking "ya right, I already know everything."


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

I remember those. Especially the Aqua Net hairspray :woof:


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Surprize people we at Pamida still stock Aqua net and it is really cheap.

Remeber when you didn't have to lock your doors. Oh how about those frosty glass mugs of A&W rootbeer.


----------



## zamora209 (Dec 12, 2006)

I'm 15,so some things might not be that old,but I remember the days of waking up at 5 am to watch X-men and Power rangers,oh and Barney


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

zamora209 said:


> I'm 15,so some things might not be that old,but I remember the days of waking up at 5 am to watch X-men and Power rangers,oh and Barney


OH you make me feel old :hammer: hahahah!

Does anyone remember Schoolhouse Rock on tv?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Conjuction function what your function!!!!! I'm just a BIll. I loved school house Rock I found two on video for my boy but alas he didn't get into like I did.Did anyone elses home town have a christmas free matinee. My home town did it was so much fun free popcorn and small pop and a good FAMILY movie.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

MY MIKADO said:


> Conjuction function what your function!!!!! I'm just a BIll. I loved school house Rock I found two on video for my boy but alas he didn't get into like I did.Did anyone elses home town have a christmas free matinee. My home town did it was so much fun free popcorn and small pop and a good FAMILY movie.


absolutly not,nothings for free around here.a movie,popcorn and a soda will cost you nearly 20$ now..i remember when doberman pinchers were the "bad"dog and not to be trusted,nowadays i rarely even see one...


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I just saw this on an old movie and I could remember my mom using one as a kid.

Remember the coffe kettle you put on the stove and it would whistle when it was hot!! Can you still get those.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

LOL!!! I remember those.

Old Fort, did you rent Dead Silence?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I remember the tea kettle whistling and yes I had a percolator coffee pot up til about 8yrs ago. I love coffee made with those.

Thats too bad Keith. There is a small town close by that does the free Christmas movie but they don't have a movie theater so the show is a DVD shown on a large screen t.v. in the fire hall. It is fun but just npt the same.

How about those games we played as kids... Kick the can. Anty anty I over and red rover red rover. Do kids still play these games?


----------



## bradthepit (Jul 30, 2006)

Here`s a gross one for you all. I remember growing up thinking i found chalk, only to my horror as a five year old child, realising it was f*****g dog poo:rofl:


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

bradthepit said:


> Here`s a gross one for you all. I remember growing up thinking i found chalk, only to my horror as a five year old child, realising it was f*****g dog poo:rofl:


LMFAO...

I remember when I was a kid Atari was the sweetest thing ever. I played the crap out of some Pitfall..

Guess I never grew out of Atari, I still have all the games ever made on my PC.


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

I loved Atari! Remember Colecovision? :rofl:


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Judy said:


> I loved Atari! Remember Colecovision? :rofl:


No, What's that??


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

I remember when things were made in the USA.............................


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

ericschevy said:


> No, What's that??


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Judy said:


>


HMMMM, Looks familiar. Maybe I just don't know it by name.. I'm horrible with names..


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I have never see that contraption before Judy. 


Remeber when everybody had cb radios. Breaker breaker there little buddie. My dad had one in his truck and would talk on it all the time.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

MY sister and brother in law had one, and I used to love getting on there when I was little. It was fun!!!


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

MY MIKADO said:


> I have never see that contraption before Judy.




lol


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Judy said:


> lol


Maybe I have never seen one of those because I'm a hick from the sticks you know it takes at least ten years for your city slicker ways to come to the northwoods.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

Hell I remember Atari and I'm only 21 I think my grandma still has ours with all the games............ lol


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

MY MIKADO said:


> Maybe I have never seen one of those because I'm a hick from the sticks you know it takes at least ten years for your city slicker ways to come to the northwoods.


LMAO... Too funny....


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Thought of another one guys the 8 track tapes. I saw a bunch for sale along with a record/8 track player at a rummage sale last year but the player didn't work.:roll:


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

MY MIKADO said:


> I'm a hick from the sticks you know it takes at least ten years for your city slicker ways to come to the northwoods.


o.k,
in ten years expect to see teenage boyz dressed up in the teenage girls pants while also having the same hair style as the girl,or maybe thats just california,lol....


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

OMG are you serious. If I see something like that even with a ten year time span to ready myself I'll still faint. I'm having trouble with the baggy a$$ pants and boxers showing that is the style here (not my son).


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm not that old but I remeber watching really cool cartoons. Not like the dumb anime ones now a days. I like the 90's cartoons


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

anybody remember the Banana splits?
www.nostalgiacentral.com/tv/kids/bananasplits.htm


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

PITFALL was awsome!!! and atari was the game console to have, the black joystick with the orange button!!!!! AWSOME to remember.


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

redog said:


> anybody remember the Banana splits?
> www.nostalgiacentral.com/tv/kids/bananasplits.htm


Yup, I remember them!


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

Never heard of the Banana Splits but I remember watching a clown on TV. It was kinda like a circus and I cant remember the name of the show for my life. The show hasnt played for a long time!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Bozo's circus?????


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

Yea I think so


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

cane76 said:


> o.k,
> in ten years expect to see teenage boyz dressed up in the teenage girls pants while also having the same hair style as the girl,or maybe thats just california,lol....


That drives me CRAZY!!! Boys walking around with hip huggers. I hate the hair, too. I'M GETTING OLD!!!!!


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

I hate the whole baggy jean fad and the boys wearing chick pants. It drives me crazy! one of my friends wheres his shorts falling off but yet he has a belt on and he says his belt isnt tight enough. I told him for a early x-mas present I was buying him a belt that fit cuz I was tired of watching him pull his pants up and seeing his boxers. Our friend is skinnier than me...he weighs like 100lbs wet. lol


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I had forgotten all about the Banana Splits. I use to watch them and sing those songs. It was fun. How about Captain Kangaroo or Mr Dress-up did any of you guys watch those. On the Canadian channel was the show The Friendly Gaint that was good they just don't make shows like that anymore.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

cane76 said:


> o.k,
> in ten years expect to see teenage boyz dressed up in the teenage girls pants while also having the same hair style as the girl,or maybe thats just california,lol....


LOL, We got them here.. It's getting harder to tell a boy from a girl anymore.
WTF?????


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

It sure is a strange world we live in. I would never let my son dress that way it is a good thing he doesn't. We do have a few people that have moved here that I'm not sure what sex they are.


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

I remeber getting in trouble and my mom telling me to go outside and get a switch and i got my ass tore UP!!!!!!


----------

